# Do you believe the Earth is flat or round?



## Xerolin (Jul 24, 2016)

ok dudes pls keep this civil i just wanna see what you guys' opinions are
With that out of the way
I believe Earth is round

Edit: As you can see the poll is very weird. There are only around 3000 active TBT members. Its bots or hacked poll results.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 24, 2016)

round, because I'm not a delusional idiot


----------



## pinkfawn (Jul 24, 2016)

Round. I have yet to hear a convincing argument that it's flat (and I can't believe that people in this day and age are believing that it is flat)


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 24, 2016)

Round..? lol

lets just hope this thread stays open longer than an hour


----------



## Mino (Jul 24, 2016)

I think it's mostly jagged... mountains and **** here and there.


----------



## Elijo (Jul 25, 2016)

all of the above

Okay but seriously it would be a weird round shapey thing because cliffs and mountains and other fun fun stuff


----------



## Aquari (Jul 25, 2016)

trick question, the earth doesnt exist, you almost got me there, bud!


----------



## Acruoxil (Jul 25, 2016)

Nah dude it's cylinder shaped, that way it's both round and flat


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 25, 2016)

Omg, why can't I think of his name. There is some rapper dude who is CONVINCED the world is flat cause he goes in planes and sees the "flat" horizon and refuses to believe it's round. SMH


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Omg, why can't I think of his name. There is some rapper dude who is CONVINCED the world is flat cause he goes in planes and sees the "flat" horizon and refuses to believe it's round. SMH



lol what the actual f***


----------



## Aquari (Jul 25, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Omg, why can't I think of his name. There is some rapper dude who is CONVINCED the world is flat cause he goes in planes and sees the "flat" horizon and refuses to believe it's round. SMH



lol ye it was "b.o.b"


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 25, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> lol ye it was "b.o.b"



Yeah I remember him like tweeting all the time or something about it.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/26/entertainment/rapper-bob-earth-flat-theory/


----------



## vel (Jul 25, 2016)

did i just travel back a couple thousand years, because i'm pretty sure it's round ?


----------



## Aquari (Jul 25, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah I remember him like tweeting all the time or something about it.
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/26/entertainment/rapper-bob-earth-flat-theory/



yea then he made a diss-track to neil degrasse tyson


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 25, 2016)

Elijo said:


> all of the above
> 
> Okay but seriously it would be a weird round shapey thing because cliffs and mountains and other fun fun stuff



nah the earth is rly big so the mountains don't rly affect the shape that much. it still looks v much round from space


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 25, 2016)

The Earth is obviously a decagon.


----------



## Bloody_House (Jul 25, 2016)

I'd have said round but I guess it's both flat and round...





*well again I shouldn't trust the internet*


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 25, 2016)

It's known to be round! Who is stupid enough to believe that the Earth is flat?


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 25, 2016)

I do have my conspiracy theories about some things (landing on the moon and what not) but I most definitely believe the earth is round


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 25, 2016)

It's flat. like how would it work if it were round? honestly I don't get where anyone got the idea that it was round from, and why people actually believe that.... :^)


----------



## Jackpot (Jul 25, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> It's flat. like how would it work if it were round? honestly I don't get where anyone got the idea that it was round from, and why people actually believe that.... :^)



I really hope that's sarcasm XD


----------



## Jackpot (Jul 25, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> It's flat. like how would it work if it were round? honestly I don't get where anyone got the idea that it was round from, and why people actually believe that.... :^)



I really hope that's sarcasm XD


----------



## Sicatiff (Jul 25, 2016)

Whoever believes that the earth is stupid. Its round.


----------



## Draco (Jul 25, 2016)

Here is something to think about als i looked this up .

By Andrew Zimmerman Jones

Question: What is the Many Worlds Interpretation of Quantum Physics?

I've heard of the many worlds interpretation (MWI) of quantum physics. What is the many worlds interpretation? Do all physicists use it? What's the difference between it and other interpretations of quantum physics?

Answer: The many worlds interpretation (MWI) is a theory within quantum physics intended to explain the fact that the universe contains some non-deterministic events, but the theory itself intends to be fully deterministic. In this interpretation, every time a "random" event takes place, the universe splits between the various options available. Each separate version of the universe contains a different outcome of that event. Instead of one continuous timeline, the universe under the many worlds interpretation looks more like a series of branches splitting off of a tree limb.

For example, quantum theory indicates the probability that an individual atom of a radioactive element will decay, but there i

If you had a bunch of atoms of radioactive elements that have a 50% chance of decaying within an hour, then in an hour 50% of those atoms would be decayed. But the theory tells nothing precisely about when a given atom will decay.

According to traditional quantum theory (the Copenhagen interpretation), until the measurement is made for a given atom there is no way to tell whether it will have decayed or not. In fact, according to quantum physics, you have to treat the atomas if it is in a superposition of states - both decayed and not decayed. This culminates in the famous Schroedinger's cat thought experiment, which shows the logical contradictions in trying to apply the Schroedinger wavefunction literally.

The many worlds interpretation takes this result and applies it literally, the form of the Everett Postulate:


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 25, 2016)

Sicatiff said:


> Whoever believes that the earth is stupid. Its round.



i believe the earth is stupid


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jul 25, 2016)

there are people out there who still believe the earth is flat?

(i think it's round, obviously)


----------



## Emachi (Jul 25, 2016)

If the earth was flat we would be able to find the end of the world. We would have to go on the other side of the world... but clearly when we walk... I could walk forwards now and go around the world and would end up at the place I started.
We have also went to space and seen earth for itself, it was 100% round from very far away with of course a less round shape up very close (due to mountains) it is more of a spiky ball (mountains, hills etc. Earth is not completely smooth) but it is 100% round.


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 25, 2016)

What a question! I just had my 4 year old nephew over this evening and amongst the rest of the stuff we did, he spent a while with a little globe of the earth, asking me questions about different countries, why they're this specific colour on the map, etc etc. Then he opened a toy shop and expected me to buy my globe from him for "21st dollars please!" Which was discounted to $5 after I pointed out I had no money and his price was too much for me to spend even invisible money on..

Anyway. He's been clear on what shape planet Earth is for a couple years now, and happily tells anyone who'll listen about (his understanding of) earth's atmosphere, gravity, and how come we can jump but not fly or float away. He's a clever child and I adore him, but he's not off-the-charts in terms of his knowledge and understanding of the world around him. He's just encouraged to seek answers to all the normal questions children have.

As an early childhood educator I've used a simple yet effective experiment for years and years with children 3+ years of age who are curious about how the earth can be round, yet it looks and feels more or less flat. Get a yoga ball, the bigger the better but actually any sized ball big enough to hold a map (any size, scale is not crucial) taped to it will work. If the ball is big enough for a child to lay on, then have them do so after showing them how to roll it along with their knees/feet/hands/whatever works whilst balancing their head as close to the "edge" of the ball as possible. If not, create a similar effect by them rolling it along with their chin resting on it. This is excellent for gross motor and many other aspects of development, anyway, but allows them to look at the ball as it rotates and see how it flattens out in terms of how it looks - despite not changing it's shape (much).  This is a great way of exploring horizons and introduce real-life "optical illusions" and is just plain fun as well! This experience is usually followed by weeks of experimenting with this as well as torches and balls to cast shadows and reflections and generally exploring light and different shapes in the environment.

The most common observation from a child I hear when someone (almost always a parent/random relative thereof) "jokingly" mentions the earth is flat is : "no it's not! The map is flat, but if you roll it around, it's fine!" ... and then I step in and fill in the details.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 25, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> i believe the earth is stupid



well our species that inhabits the earth is at least


----------



## Byngo (Jul 25, 2016)

is this a legitimate question


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2016)

Byngo said:


> is this a legitimate question



yes


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 25, 2016)

Anyone who belives our planet is flat probably supports Trump.


----------



## f11 (Jul 25, 2016)

I've never seen the whole earth so I think there's a chance it could be flat...

thanks for calling me stupid btw :<


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2016)

improper said:


> I've never seen the whole earth so I think there's a chance it could be flat...
> 
> thanks for calling me stupid btw :<



*throws all the hate*


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 25, 2016)

This reminds me of a tweet that my dad saw that said "The Flat Earth Society has members from *all around the globe.*"


----------



## Daydream (Jul 25, 2016)

WAIT

WHO VOTED FLAT

Whaaaaaat is this


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 25, 2016)

Um lmao what kinda question is this??

If the Earth was round, all the water would fall off, and the planet would like...roll around a lot LMAO


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Um lmao what kinda question is this??
> 
> If the Earth was round, all the water would fall off, and the planet would like...roll around a lot LMAO



i hope this is sarcasm, or you have failed me Lani dear


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 25, 2016)

I voted for round. I don't think Earth is flat.


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 25, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> i hope this is sarcasm, or you have failed me Lani dear



Haha why would I be sarcastic? xD


----------



## Miii (Jul 25, 2016)

Who knows? 





I still think it's round.


----------



## Tensu (Jul 25, 2016)

Flat. It's always been a conspiracy.

Just watch this become a flame war.


----------



## sej (Jul 25, 2016)

seems legit


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 25, 2016)

Azure said:


> Just watch this become a flame war.



I think that would be an all time low for the bell tree.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 25, 2016)

y'all are blinded by the man, the earth is a cabbage!


----------



## Bwazey (Jul 25, 2016)

Round. Since there's too much evidence pointing to it.


----------



## seliph (Jul 25, 2016)

earth is a pyramid


----------



## jiny (Jul 25, 2016)

Sej said:


> seems legit



schmitty.........

i believe it's round.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 25, 2016)

it's Earth shaped


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 25, 2016)

Round. I don't believe it's only 6,000 years old either.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 25, 2016)

Round. The flatness is simply an illusion determined by how small we are as we are present in it. If you study clouds and gasses and their respective movements in the atmosphere, it's pretty obvious that it's round.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 25, 2016)

Round. If the Earth is flat, doesn't that mean the universe is as well?


----------



## Elijo (Jul 25, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> nah the earth is rly big so the mountains don't rly affect the shape that much. it still looks v much round from space



I can't argue with that!


----------



## jakeypride (Jul 25, 2016)

Its a trapezoid you guys!


----------



## Tao (Jul 25, 2016)

It's flat.

I scientifically tested it with a ruler...The earth is also longer than 30cm.

Plus, if it was round, which it isn't, then why does milk turn sour when I don't put it back in the fridge? Exactly.



nintendofan85 said:


> I don't believe it's only 6,000 years old either.



Well, duhh....It's 6,016 years old, obviously.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 25, 2016)

round? lol..


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 26, 2016)

What the hell is up with the poll?


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 26, 2016)

dont u look up at the sky and think we are in a cupule?!?!?! cuz I do


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 26, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> What the hell is up with the poll?



I was wondering about that too lol


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 26, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> What the hell is up with the poll?



i think the bots came in
i thought the thread was glitching or something!

View Poll Results: Map form or Globe form
Voters 10077. You have already voted on this poll
Flat 10,007 99.31%
Round 70 0.69%

?? lol what

- - - Post Merge - - -

seriously though wut???
Only 900 or so people logged into tbt today so i guess its not bots?
MODS


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 26, 2016)

someone get a screenshot to remember


----------



## Aniko (Jul 26, 2016)

I was reading _View Troll Results: Map form or Globe form_


----------



## vel (Jul 26, 2016)

Flat 10,007 99.31%
Round 70 0.69%

b.o.b. has successfully hacked tbt just to do this


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 26, 2016)

Deliver us the truth.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 26, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> someone get a screenshot to remember



here you go: current as of posting


----------



## brownboy102 (Jul 26, 2016)

I voted flat before it became popular.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 26, 2016)

It has been proven by Amelia Earhart and Christopher Columbus that the Earth is round.  I have NO idea why flat is winning so drastically.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 26, 2016)

illuminati ****ign  confirmed guys


----------



## Tensu (Jul 26, 2016)

Someone has tampered with the truth.


----------



## Draco (Jul 26, 2016)

lol i do what poll tells me, if it says world is flat it must be flat lol. I trust the poll and 99% are saying world is flat , i trust the forum.
so i also think forum knows all and is never wrong. XD


----------



## supercataleena (Jul 26, 2016)

The Earth is flat because there are so many people stomping on it ):


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 26, 2016)

> Flat 10,013 - 99.27%
> Round 74 - 0.73%



I think we've been hacked by the flat earth society. :/


----------



## Amilee (Jul 26, 2016)

omg the poll tho lmao
you are all trolls xD
imo its round and no one can convince me otherwise lol


----------



## Peter (Jul 26, 2016)

It's flat, I walked too far yesterday and fell off the edge. I'm still falling through space. Help me


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 26, 2016)

Am I high or did 10,014 people say it was round?


Now I know why it was lagging earlier...


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 26, 2016)

Amilee said:


> omg the poll tho lmao
> you are all trolls xD
> imo its round and no one can convince me otherwise lol



they convinced you its round...

GOT YOU!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 26, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> Am I high or did 10,014 people say it was round?
> 
> 
> Now I know why it was lagging earlier...



It shows it on my screen too, but about being flat.


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 26, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> It shows it on my screen too, but about being flat.



That's probably what they meant to say. Must've been a typo.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 26, 2016)

Shawna said:


> It has been proven by Amelia Earhart and Christopher Columbus that the Earth is round.  I have NO idea why flat is winning so drastically.



And Neil Armstrong, too.


----------



## Draco (Jul 26, 2016)

upon closer look i noticed that many of the 76 that voted the world was round had a Virtual hanging Chad on there voteing tab.
given the overwhelming votes are for flat we may need to revive the round votes to see if there vote really was for round.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 26, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> It shows it on my screen too, but about being flat.



Meant to say flat



Actually I just misread it lol


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 26, 2016)

Well,Neil DeGrasse Tyson says that the earth has gone pear shaped(he must have spent some time in the U.K.)and I believe anything them there edumacated people tell me.Or maybe it was actually _Mike_ Tyson..........


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 26, 2016)

...?

Do you...know why people think the earth is round?

...

Please go read a book on it.


----------



## mogyay (Jul 26, 2016)

i can't believe after all this time we're still having the same discussion lol, the earth is clearly flat


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 26, 2016)

If you believe climate change is real because 99% of scientists say it is, then you should believe the Earth is flat because 99% of TBT users say it is.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 26, 2016)

Why are there so many...votes. The earth is round


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 26, 2016)

Utarara said:


> Why are there so many...votes. The earth is round



bots or somethin
i thinj the legit votes are 
79 round
14 flat


----------



## LadyAsuna (Jul 26, 2016)

You guys ever heard of Google!?

The earth is not flat D;
10,000 people, seriously?

The shadow the earth casts onto the moon is curved, indicating that it is clearly not flat.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 26, 2016)

LadyAsuna said:


> You guys ever heard of Google!?
> 
> The earth is not flat D;
> 10,000 people, seriously?
> ...



If the Earth were round, then you could dig a hole straight down in China and eventually end up in Argentina. Has anyone been able to dig a hole from China to Argentina? No. Therefore the Earth must be flat.


----------



## CometCatcher (Jul 26, 2016)

There are...10,000 people....saying that the Earth is flat...

The force of gravity pulls the Earth into its spherical shape. It's only logical.

http://www.universetoday.com/26782/why-is-the-earth-round/
https://www.scienceabc.com/nature/u...uld-you-fall-off-its-edge-and-into-space.html
http://www.popsci.com/10-ways-you-can-prove-earth-is-round

Please tell me this is a joke.

#GiantMeteor #JustEndItAlready


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 26, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> I think we've been hacked by the flat earth society. :/








What a strange poll.


----------



## CometCatcher (Jul 26, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> If the Earth were round, then you could dig a hole straight down in China and eventually end up in Argentina. Has anyone been able to dig a hole from China to Argentina? No. Therefore the Earth must be flat.



I smell a troll. Lol.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 26, 2016)

I bet Tom was the one who made the bots.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 26, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> I bet Tom was the one who made the bots.



Not that bored. It'd be more fun to subtly mess with signatures tbh.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 26, 2016)

Tom said:


> Not that bored. It'd be more fun to subtly mess with signatures tbh.



You can't hide the truth from me Trentapus, not today.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 26, 2016)

Umm... How, did this thread get 10k votes on Flat?

WHO HACKED IT!? SHOW YOURSELF!


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 26, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Umm... How, did this thread get 10k votes on Flat?
> 
> WHO HACKED IT!? SHOW YOURSELF!


4chan


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 26, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> 4chan


You sure it wasn't the future mod Justina? Seeing as you edited your post.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 26, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> You sure it wasn't the future mod Justina? Seeing as you edited your post.




Future mod Justina is the leader of 4chan


----------



## LunarMako (Jul 26, 2016)

I am gonna say round. There is plenty proof I'm pretty sure that it's round. It seems flat, but it's not.


----------



## Togekid (Jul 26, 2016)

idk this site has 2976 active members (according to the bottom of the home page) yet 10,000 "people" have voted flat... i smell bots.


----------



## Cory (Jul 26, 2016)

The correct name is actually oblate spheroid.


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 26, 2016)

Over 99% of people on this website believe the earth is flat I hope it's just a joke


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 27, 2016)

Just letting y'all know that there are 81,919 members on TBT.

Then again, there are only about 3000 that are active, so... bots. Definitely bots.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 27, 2016)

how many more smart people are going to figure out that it's bots or hacked results do you people think?


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 27, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> how many more smart people are going to figure out that it's bots or hacked results do you people think?



Too many... or not enough... I'd kind of rather people are smart enough to figure that out, and if that means posting about it then I'd rather than an alternative scenario where they *don't* think so don't realise the numbers aren't legitimate.


----------



## Greninja (Jul 27, 2016)

C'mon guys lets all stop foolin' around the Earth is obviously a *pyramid*


----------



## Promarged36 (Jul 28, 2016)

I do believe that Earth is round


----------



## AetherFenris (Jul 28, 2016)

I absolutely have no idea how anyone could ever in our modern times subscribe the the idea that our world is flat. I believe in some pretty out there things, but even the ancient Greeks figured out the world was round just using some simple math.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 28, 2016)

i love this poll its the greatest moment in TBT history <3


----------

